# help with code p2138 EPC Problem PLEASE LOOK NEED HELP



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

ok guys i really need some help for the past few weeks ive had this code and my EPC light would come on when i make sharp left or right hand turns (getting on/off highways or turning into my driveway) it basically makes the car have no boost capabilities at all! so i would just turn the car off/on again and it would be fine! I have replaced the following and just need some help with stuff!

Replace: 
Throttle Body 
Gas Pedal (it was a 02 vr6 pedal) would this make a diff if my car is a 1.8t??

ever since i replaced the pedal the other day the epc light stays on and i cant drive the car. I did some scanning with my Eurodyne software on the blocks sections like vag com has and im using the measuring blocks now to look at something im on the 60-69 blocks

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/m_blocks/060-069.html

can anyone tell me what the % should be on 62 across the board and on measuring block 63 i get error on 3 of them on block 63 and im not sure what else to do any help would be great and below are car specs 

2001 1.8t 
5speed 
Big turbo Maffless witch means the maff is not there nore plugged in!!!


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

bump it


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Please post an Auto-Scan from this vehicle and the part number from the used accelerator pedal.


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Please post an Auto-Scan from this vehicle and the part number from the used accelerator pedal.


Thursday,03,February,2011,12:13:06:22328
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Mode 03: Emission related fault codes

Address 10 (Engine): 1 Fault Found:
P2138 - Accelerator Position Sensors (G79) / (G185): Implausible Correlation


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

Mileage: 224360km/139410miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AJQ.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 HR
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0007 
Coding: 07500
Shop #: WSC 79667 
VCID: 75FF31EA6547
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

1 Fault Found:
18047 - Accelerator Position Sensor 1/2 (G79/G185): Implausible Signal 
P1639 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1J0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 379 AF
Component: ASR 20 IE CAN 0001 
Coding: 13204
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 75FF31EA6547

3 Faults Found:
00283 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Left (G47) 
35-00 - - 
00283 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Left (G47) 
16-10 - Signal Outside Specifications - Intermittent
00283 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Left (G47) 
04-10 - Mechanical Malfunction - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 A
Component: 15 AIRBAG VW5 02 0004 
Coding: 12597
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 357FF1EA25C7

3 Faults Found:
01217 - Side Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N199) 
32-00 - Resistance too High
01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Passenger Side (N200) 
32-00 - Resistance too High
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx0-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 900 J
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V63 
Coding: 07242
Shop #: WSC 09016 
VCID: 29472D9AF97F

Part No: IMMO
Component: IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2680557 
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2680557 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0F180FE9A25

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 61 Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 04096
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 861DC62688A1

Part No: 1J1959801C
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. FS0002r 

Part No: 1J1959802D
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. BF0002B 

Part No: 1J4959811C
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. HL0002r 

Part No: 1J4959812C
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. HR0002r 

2 Faults Found:
00849 - S-contact at Ignition/Starter Switch (D) 
25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent
00912 - Window Regulator Switch; Front Left (E40) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Look in Measuring Block 062, not 063. The values in fields 3 and 4 should move inversely to each other as you move the pedal. 

The 18047 can only be due to one of three things: 1) Bad or incompatible pedal assembly. 2) Wiring problem between pedal and ECU. 3) Bad ECU.

-Uwe-


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

Uwe said:


> Look in Measuring Block 062, not 063. The values in fields 3 and 4 should move inversely to each other as you move the pedal.
> 
> The 18047 can only be due to one of three things: 1) Bad or incompatible pedal assembly. 2) Wiring problem between pedal and ECU. 3) Bad ECU.
> 
> -Uwe-


ok thanks i have replaced pedal with new one and same thing i will check out block 62 tomorrow and let you know what i see


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2010)

If you find no issues with the throttle pedal and it's wiring, then humor me and VERY CAREFULLY inspect the O2 sensors and their wiring harness.

It seems that O2 sensors share a circuit inside the ECM that the throttle pedal also uses. I've seen where screwy (or burnt) O2 sensors cause all kinds of problems but not flag a fault for the O2 sensors.

A failed throttle pedal is very rare... not impossible, but rare.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

I agree and was thinking the same thing with the "sharp left or right hand turns" description. If wiring is shorting in the o2s area that may explain the initial comment/concern.

If that's the case it needs resolved ASAP so the Ecm isn't damaged.


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks to the both of you for your response and as soon as i get on this i will get back with an update!


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

Uwe said:


> Look in Measuring Block 062, not 063. The values in fields 3 and 4 should move inversely to each other as you move the pedal.
> 
> The 18047 can only be due to one of three things: 1) Bad or incompatible pedal assembly. 2) Wiring problem between pedal and ECU. 3) Bad ECU.
> 
> -Uwe-


ok ive replaced 02 sensor deleted all my codes now im looking at block 62 fields 3 and 4 

field 3 reads a constant 17.57813 and when i hit gas pedal it moves 
field 4 reads a constant 10.9375 and when i hit the gas pedal it also moves 

another thing that is weired is my idle is high and idles at like 1100 its been doing this ever since the light issue i also have a bad front abs sensor i just ordered a new one you think that could be a problem with something vaccum seams to be fine sit right at about 21-22 vaccum


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Verify the ::::: WARNING EMERGENCY FORUM ACTION MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FROM FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX! 

THIS SOLAR SYSTEM IS IN DANGER OF A BLACK-HOLE!
YOU TO CAN ESCAPE!
I CAN BE FOUND VIA THIS DHD STAR-GATE ADDRESS......
http://forums.ross-tech.com/member.p...European_Parts


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

vwemporium said:


> Hello
> 
> The ABS is most likely not related.
> 
> ...


 Checked it nothing seems wrong everthings nice and tight an looks great first time ive ever opened that black lid thing too but everything is fine looking


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Verify the ::::: WARNING EMERGENCY FORUM ACTION MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FROM FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX! 

THIS SOLAR SYSTEM IS IN DANGER OF A BLACK-HOLE!
YOU TO CAN ESCAPE!
I CAN BE FOUND VIA THIS DHD STAR-GATE ADDRESS......
http://forums.ross-tech.com/member.p...European_Parts


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

vwemporium said:


> Okay, now that you have looked, verify each wire back to the ecu one at a time measuring the resistance at the halfway point as per the repair manual.
> 
> Look closer, I bet you over looked something, usually you can see something.
> Verify the grounds real good too.
> ...


what am i looking for lol you say something??


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Verify the ::::: WARNING EMERGENCY FORUM ACTION MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FROM FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX! 

THIS SOLAR SYSTEM IS IN DANGER OF A BLACK-HOLE!
YOU TO CAN ESCAPE!
I CAN BE FOUND VIA THIS DHD STAR-GATE ADDRESS......
http://forums.ross-tech.com/member.p...European_Parts


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

vwemporium said:


> Do another inspection of the harness visual because most of the time you will see something.
> 
> Not hiding anything.
> 
> ...


ok yea i dont wanna do it again...thanks ill check it out today and get back to you


----------



## Spedracr5 (Jan 8, 2021)

Was this problem ever solved? I have the EXACT same issue. Sorry to bring up old threads


----------



## jbrads (Oct 21, 2021)

Spedracr5 said:


> Was this problem ever solved? I have the EXACT same issue. Sorry to bring up old threads


Did you ever solve ? I have had the same issue for a while now.


----------



## WagenWerks KS (Apr 2, 2019)

Following


----------

